# Halloween



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK folks after a few post in another thread it got me to wondering just what you used to do on Halloween and what kind of goodies you used to get. 

Here is my post from that thread:

We used to figure out which homes had the best goodies back when we rode a horse from house to house. Then go back there multiple times. When they got on to us we would change out costumes with other kids so that there was always a different combination going to their door. 

But then that was back when you could come up with 3 or 4 pillow cases full of candy, apples, oranges, popcorn balls, home made fudge, brownies, divinity, and vinegar taffy. 

Those were fun days when you didn't have to worry about the weirdos out there. 

As for trouble we never did get into any real trouble. We did however play some great jokes on people and other kids wandering the neighborhood. 

So what did you get


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Like you we got lots of homemade stuff. You could hit every house in town in 3 hours. There were 2 small stores that always gave out moonpies and we would always try to double up, :grin:but they knew every kid in town;-).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember getting apples, popcorn balls and those sticky Rice Crispy thingies.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Halloween is completely ruined in our area. "Helicopter parents" are too scared to let kids go out house to house, so they all gather for 30 minutes in the park parking lot for what they call "trunk or treat". I call it the great candy exchange. Then they go home and watch some "Hocus Pocus" or other silly family show.

We get maybe 2 or 3 groups of kids at the house all evening. Gone are the days of grabbing a pillowsack and saying "adios" to the parents and running off into the night. Sad really... /sigh

We used to get all kinds of home-made goodies, lots of cookies, some carmel apples, popcorn treats in every possible permutation.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I lived just off of the BYU campus and knew if we went to the apartments that were mostly women that we could make a real haul and as I mentioned a lot of it was homemade goodies. We would head out just at dusk and wouldn't get back home until 10pm except to trade out pillow cases or to dump our loot into a box. We would feed off that loot for the rest of the school year. The Tootsie Rolls would be as hard as a rock but would soften up. The popcorn balls would be finished off the first couple of days. 

The fudge, brownies, cookies, and other home made candy were a real treat. Too bad kids now days don't get to have as much fun.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I promise we never egged a house or pelted other kids with water balloons


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya, we never did any of that either... or:

Cut open a golfball and get 30ft of rubber band. Tie one end to a tree, stretch it across a road and tie a paper towel to it... when a car comes let go of the rubber band. Towel goes flying like a ghost across the road at warp speed.

Never... ever did any of that... ;-) Loke grew up here, I'll bet he did.... :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

21 young trick-or-treaters at the Goobermeister mansion last night. 

I think only 6 or 7 were carrying.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

There must be a website that lists my neighborhood as a trick or treat hotspot. We really enjoy the ethnic diversity for a change. We should do one of those 'put a pin on the map where you are from' thingies next year. -----SS


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

We always made our own costumes. My kids don't even seem to understand that's a possibility. I didn't even know you could buy one.
Our ward was doing trunker treats for a few years until many of us objected and they stopped it. The older folks who couldn't get out were feeling bad that nobody came to their home.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in an area with few kids. I took my 7 year old daughter out and she got 7 full sized candy bars! I thought that was just a rumor when I was growing up, but it really happened!


----------



## bigred (Mar 5, 2012)

There's a "trunk or treat" across the street from my house every year and I refuse to let my kids go over there. I make them walk door to door. We only get about 20 kids a year who come to my house, so we started giving out cans of soda, hopefully word gets out and I can increase numbers in coming years.


----------

